# Vorteil von 2 Grafikkarten



## kolko (16. Mai 2010)

Hi,
wollte nur mal wissen was 2 Grafikkarten für einen Vorteil gegenüber einer bringen. Z.B. 2 ATI Radeon HD 5870 gegenüber einer ATI Radeon HD 5970. Bzw in welchen Bereichen sich soetwas lohnt. 
Ich bräuchte es halt vor allem zum spielen...


Grüße kolko


----------



## GodLike1337 (16. Mai 2010)

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/infos/grafik/ati_radeon_hd_5970_benchmarks_preview/s03.php?benchmark=pfd

Bitteschön


----------



## Rethelion (16. Mai 2010)

Du brauchst zum Spielen weder das eine noch das andere. Eine einzelne 5870/5850 reicht auch für alle momentanen Spiele.

2 Karten bringen halt theoretisch doppelt so viel Leistung wie eine, vorausgesetzt das Spiel unterstützt es. Dafür hast du doppelte Kosten, doppelten Stromverbrauch und teilweise Mikroruckler. Bei einer 5970 hast du fast dasselbe, nur dass 2 GPUs in einer Karte verbaut sind; ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass es da auch keine Mikroruckler gibt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist beides eine Verschwendung, wenn du nicht gerade Benchmarking betreibst.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Mai 2010)

Vor allem halt höhere Framerates oder gleiche FPS bei höherer Bildqualität.
Andererseits gibts aber auch signifikante Nachteile gegenüber Single-GPU-Systemen.
Vor allem ists der erhöhte Stromverbrauch, deshalb höhere Abwärme und damit verbunden auch die höhere Lautstärke wenn man nicht gerade mit Wasser kühlt. Dazu kommen in niedrigen FPS-Bereichen(ab ~40fps und niedriger) sogenanntes Mikroruckeln. Einige bemerken es nicht mal, für andere stört es massiv den Spielfluss. Man liegt zwar noch in Bereichen die absolut flüssig sind und hat keine größeren Einbrüche, aber dennoch fühlt sichs nicht danach an. Liegt daran, wie die Grafiklast auf die Karten verteilt wird. Teilweise wirkt das Bild einfach zäh, obwohl man gut spielbare FPS hat.
Ebenso minimal bemerkbar ist der erhöhte Input-Lag. Den spüren aber wohl nur absolute Profizocker.

Mir wärs das nicht wert. Es stehen halt höhere (reale FPS) gegen alle genannten Nachteile. Meiner Meinung nach kein guter Deal, besonders wenn man dann noch die höheren Anschaffungskosten bedenkt.

@Rethelion Ne HD5970 hat genauso Mikroruckler. Statt ner SLI/CF-Bridge gibts aufm PCB halt nen Zwischenchip. Die HD5970 nutzt genauso AFR, wie alle anderen Multi-GPU Systeme auch.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2010)

Also die Leistung steigert man in der Praxis um 50-80%. MIkroruckler gibt es auch bei Dual-Grafikkarten. Diese sind bei ATI-Karten etwas stärker ausgeprägt. Lautstärke und Wärmeentwicklung ist meist auch etwas höher, als wenn man zwei einzelne Grafikkarten einsetzt.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Mai 2010)

Den wichtigsten Vorteil von zwei Karten habt ihr vergessen. Sollte eine kaputt gehen, so hat man ne zweite.^^


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Den wichtigsten Vorteil von zwei Karten habt ihr vergessen. Sollte eine kaputt gehen, so hat man ne zweite.^^



Glaub das bei der HD5970 oder GTX295 trotzdem die komplette Grafikkarte kaputt ist, aber im Fall von 2x GTX285 z.B. hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2010)

Naja bei Karten mit Dualchip bringt das sicherlich keinen Vorteil^^


----------



## Klos1 (16. Mai 2010)

Beim Dual-Chip bringt es sogar Nachteile. Ist nur ein Chip kaputt, kannst du beide in die Tonne kloppen.^^

Was lernen wir daraus? Immer zwei einzelne Karten kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus? Immer *eine* einzelne Karten kaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fix'd

!


----------



## Klos1 (16. Mai 2010)

Aber dann hab ich ja kein Crossfire mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Mai 2010)

CF und SLI stinken ja auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Wie sagt man so schön, *unnötiger* Luxus.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Mai 2010)

xD


----------



## Klos1 (16. Mai 2010)

Wer hat der hat. Und wer Crysis voll aufdrehen will, der braucht halt zwei Grakas. Mit Kantenglättung und solche Scherzchen kann man da auch eine 5870 aus der Puste bringen.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (16. Mai 2010)

blablabla 5870 killt die cryengine 2 total!!


----------



## Klos1 (16. Mai 2010)

Die blaue killen wohl eher deinen Verstand.

21 FPS unter Full-HD und 8xAA ist schon Killer, stimmt!

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2009/test_ati_radeon_hd_5870/18/#abschnitt_crysis_warhead


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Mai 2010)

wer Full HD braucht kein AA! xD


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Die blaue killen wohl eher deinen Verstand.
> 
> 21 FPS unter Full-HD und 8xAA ist schon Killer, stimmt!
> 
> http://www.computerb..._crysis_warhead



Aber er hat doch einen super Ultra Pro Rechner, der weiss wie. (:


----------



## OldboyX (17. Mai 2010)

kolko schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte nur mal wissen was 2 Grafikkarten für einen Vorteil gegenüber einer bringen. Z.B. 2 ATI Radeon HD 5870 gegenüber einer ATI Radeon HD 5970. Bzw in welchen Bereichen sich soetwas lohnt.
> Ich bräuchte es halt vor allem zum spielen...
> 
> ...



Nachteile (fange damit an weil die überwiegen imho):

- Teuer(er)
- Laut(er)
- Hoher Stromverbrauch
- Mikroruckler
- Performancegewinn ist eigentlich nie 100% - meist deutlich weniger und bei genügend Spielen hat man generell Probleme mit solchen setups

Vorteile:

- Schneller als eine Single GPU (aber eben fast nie doppelt so schnell, trotz doppeltem Preis)


PS: Wenn SLI / CF dann lohnt das eigentlich nur bei an sich schon sehr starken Karten. Damit hat man nämlich auch in Top-Games (aber wohl nicht in Metro oder so) so hohe FPS, dass Mikroruckler nicht auftreten bzw. wahrnehmbar sind.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Mai 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Vorteile:
> 
> - Schneller als eine Single GPU (aber eben fast nie doppelt so schnell, trotz doppeltem Preis)
> 
> ...


Hier muss man differenzieren. Nimmt man z.B. zwei nVidia 275GTX mit SLI (ca. 420-450€), dann sind sie billiger als eine GF 480GTX (ca. 450-550€). Bringen aber mindestens die gleiche Leistung oder mehr. Im Stromverbrauch sind die beiden Karten auch nicht höher. Mikroruckler sind auch bei nVidia nicht mehr so das Problem. Da haben sie ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht. Das einzige was dir dann fehlt ist halt DX11.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Mai 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Mikroruckler sind auch bei nVidia nicht mehr so das Problem. Da haben sie ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht.



Käse.
Beide setzen auf AFR. Da kann man kaum was "besser" machen. Das System ist einfach durch die Tatsache limitiert, dass jede Karte einen Frame berechnet und durch unterschiedliche Grafiklast der einzelnen Frames öfter eine Karte schneller ist als die andere und sich deshalb dann die Abstände zwischen den Frames verändern, obwohl die Framerate im dunkelgrünen Bereich ist. Deshalb nehmen wirs dann letztendlich ruckelnd war. 
AFR bleibt AFR. Die Alternative ist das, was Lucid mit dem Hydra Chip vorgestellt hat wo die Rechenlast äquivalent zur Power und Auslastung der Grafikkarten verteilt wird. Allerdings leider bisher hauptsächlich als Softwarelösung.
Am generellen AFR-System kannst du auch mit anderen Treibern nix ändern. Nvidia war ne Zeit lang in Sachen SLI-Profile voraus, aber mittlerweile gibts auch bei AMD .xml-Listen mit CF-Profilen die ständig geupdatet werden - auch außerhalb der regulären Treiberupdates.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Mai 2010)

Also ich kann bei meiner Karte keine Mikroruckler entdecken (9800GX2) tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie mögen vielleicht nicht für jeden sichtbar sein, das will ich gar nicht ausschliessen, aber wie gasagt ich bemerke sie nicht. Ein Kumpel von mir hat eine Radeon 4870 X2 und bei der Karte ist das deutlich zu sehen. Das würde mich echt nerven damit zu spielen. 80fps und es ruckelt trotzdem sichtbar.


----------



## OldboyX (18. Mai 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hier muss man differenzieren. Nimmt man z.B. zwei nVidia 275GTX mit SLI (ca. 420-450€), dann sind sie billiger als eine GF 480GTX (ca. 450-550€). Bringen aber mindestens die gleiche Leistung oder mehr. Im Stromverbrauch sind die beiden Karten auch nicht höher. Mikroruckler sind auch bei nVidia nicht mehr so das Problem. Da haben sie ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht. Das einzige was dir dann fehlt ist halt DX11.



Mag sein, aber die Mikroruckler sind da. Dass es bei "deiner" Dual GPU Karte nicht auftritt und bei der ATI von deinem Kumpel angeblich schon ist etwas naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 100te Reviews belegen, dass es bei beiden Karten zu Mikrorucklern kommt und man sie stärker wahrnimmt je niedriger die FPS - sorry wenn dein Urteil dagegen etwas wenig aussagekräftig ist.

Zudem hast du immer das Problem der Profile und 275er GTX Sli ist nicht unbedingt in jeder Situation schneller als eine 480er GTX. Gerade auch was den Verbrauch angeht hinkt dein Vergleich so oder so, weil die 480er GTX ein Stromfresser ohnegleichen ist mit einem schrecklichen FPS/Watt Verhältnis. Vergleiche mit einer 5870er und die Sache sieht gleich anders aus.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber die Mikroruckler sind da. Dass es bei "deiner" Dual GPU Karte nicht auftritt und bei der ATI von deinem Kumpel angeblich schon ist etwas naja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Test von Computerbase aus dem letzten Jahr (auszug):
_Die reinen FPS-Angaben sind bei den Systemen ohne jeden Zweifel sehr beeindruckend. Allerdings haben die messbaren FPS bei Multi-GPU nichts mit den gefühlten (realistischen) FPS am Hut, da es das __Problem der Mikroruckler__ gibt. Nvidia hat diese Thematik bei 2-Way-SLI-Systemen (seien es zwei einzelne Karten oder eine GeForce GTX 295) mittlerweile angegangen und konnte die Mikroruckler __effektiv__ mindern. Sie sind zwar nicht verschwunden, fallen in spielbaren Bereichen aber kaum noch auf. Somit kann man SLI nun mit leichten Einschränkungen der Allgemeinheit empfehlen._

_Anders dagegen bei CrossFire, da ATi noch kein Mittel gegen die Mikroruckler gefunden hat. So spürt man sie selbst im Bereich von 40 FPS noch und ein flüssiges Spielen ist längst nicht in jeder __Anwendung__ möglich. Hier muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob man die Ruckler als störend empfindet. Bei 3-Way-SLI scheint der Mechanismus hingegen nicht mehr oder nicht mehr richtig zu greifen, zumindest können wir bei drei Nvidia-GPUs die ungleichmäßige Bildabfolge wieder spüren. Allerdings muss man schon sehr extreme Einstellungen fahren, um Mikroruckler erzeugen zu können.
_
Quelle: Computerbase


----------



## OldboyX (18. Mai 2010)

Ist bekannt, über 1 Jahr alt und da steht nichts davon, dass es bei Nvidia keine geben würde. Es gibt weniger und Nvidia hatte zum Zeitpunkt des Tests besser optimierte Treiber und SLI Profile (hatten sie eigentlich immer schon bei Nvidia) wie man sieht. An AFR ändert das nichts...


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2010)

Ich schreibe auch nirgendwo das es sie nicht gibt. NIchts desto trotz hat nVidia sie besser im Griff.


----------



## OldboyX (19. Mai 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich schreibe auch nirgendwo das es sie nicht gibt. NIchts desto trotz hat nVidia sie besser im Griff.



Laut dem 1 veralteten Test ja. Ändert nichts, dass ich weder CF noch SLI jemandem empfehlen würde.


----------

